# I bought my first plane today!!!!!!!!!!!!



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought myself an early Christmas present today. A STANLEY #5C TYPE 11 Jack plane, made between 1910-1912
Heres a link to a description, scroll down a little and its the first #5 you see.
http://www.oldtools.com/Stanley%20Tools.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Not only is the #5 a great plane to own, the Type 11 is an excellent example. Enjoy!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimbethyname You are playing my song. I love old tools. I have 6 or 7 old planes. Every one is in great working order. You did good.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

You're on a slippery slope toward addiction...

_"Hmmm_" you'll say..."_The #5 is really nice but is too big for small jobs. Better get a #4. Ooh, that #3 is cute and good for jobs that the #4 is too big for. A #6 is of course necessary because the #7 is just a bit long for some work. The #7 is nice, but that #8 is a couple inches longer and that will make a big difference." Then it'll turn into "My #4 is nice and it works fine but this one for sale on ebay is a classic sweetheart model and has cleaner rosewood handles."_ Then you'll realize that aftermarket irons will make the classic planes perform twice as well. Lapping plates, sharpening jigs, scary sharp, and waterstones will of course be needed. Then you'll say _"A vintage stanley scraper plane, rabbet plane, spokeshave, shoulder plane, and a couple of block planes will round out the collection." _

I was where you're at a couple months ago. I got my first planes from Walt at Brass City Records. From there I basically went on an antique tool buying binge and am working on my collection at a ridiculous pace. 

When you get that plane perfectly tuned and you make perfect whisper thin shavings with it almost effortlessly, you'll know that there's no turning back. I'm enjoying woodworking a lot more now that I've found the virtue of hand tools as opposed to power tools (I still love my power tools of course).

Here's a good pile of padauk and curly maple shavings I made on my "new" #4 that I flattened and did a tune-up on. :smile:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

JIMBETHYNAME said:


> I bought myself an early Christmas present today. A STANLEY #5C TYPE 11 Jack plane, made between 1910-1912
> Heres a link to a description, scroll down a little and its the first #5 you see.
> Stanley Tools


The only way to save your self is to send me the plane
in a plain brown wrapper.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

As he stands poised on the edge and gazes into the abyss muttering " If I only had a #(insert your next plane here) this job would go a whole lot easier, I'd be better looking and my life would be complete." Seriously though, thats a good look'n example ! Personaly, I've got a REAL BAD "C-jones". They're kind of a mystery as to the "why" of the cauragation. I've heard a thousand explinations and none of them is really a good one. Guess thats why I lust for them.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> You're on a slippery slope toward addiction...
> 
> _"Hmmm_" you'll say..."_The #5 is really nice but is too big for small jobs. Better get a #4. Ooh, that #3 is cute and good for jobs that the #4 is too big for. A #6 is of course necessary because the #7 is just a bit long for some work. The #7 is nice, but that #8 is a couple inches longer and that will make a big difference." Then it'll turn into "My #4 is nice and it works fine but this one for sale on ebay is a classic sweetheart model and has cleaner rosewood handles."_ Then you'll realize that aftermarket irons will make the classic planes perform twice as well. Lapping plates, sharpening jigs, scary sharp, and waterstones will of course be needed. Then you'll say _"A vintage stanley scraper plane, rabbet plane, spokeshave, shoulder plane, and a couple of block planes will round out the collection." _
> 
> ...



Perfect description of what happened to me here too!!!

Perfect Perfect Perfect... these old planes are simply addictive, and makes woodworking more enjoyable than ever.... without dust!


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I have several myself. Most were handed down from my grandfather to my father and now to me. I like to use them to bevel my cabinet door edge's on the latch side.

Very therapeutic when I'm using them. They're very quiet too!


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh man...You got the same plane I did. I haven't even started cleaning mine up and I'm looking for more. Woodcraft has a "handplane basics" class here in about a month. Congrats on your new plane! 

This is the one I picked up.


----------



## Rowgarden (Dec 19, 2008)

A sharp plane and a straight piece of wood.......... doesn't get much better:yes:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Rowgarden: I believe a plane and a pc of wood TO BE STRAIGHTENED by the new plane is better LOL LOL LOL :yes::shifty::santa::brows:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I picked up the book PLANECRAFT from Woodcraft today for 11 bucks and it's interesting. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but its worth a look for those interested in antique planes.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, I tell mine : " Old hunks of rust that will keep me busy AT HOME or me out run'n the bars ? " (like I'd be out run'n the bars !). AND when they're refurbed they're worth something more than I paid (like I'd sell 'em !). Now, compare this to the sixteen $30 "pretty" pillows on the bed. We'll call it even !


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

This is one that belonged to my Grandfather. It was made by "Blue Grass" still works well. Not sure of the value but it's priceless to me just to know he used it often.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

I got my #5 in the mail on saturday. Theres not much to clean up on it, just need a LN iron and I'm good to go.
Next up-----#7 type4 WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have six planes, this is the only one I use, plane
of choice, 1910 Stanley Sweetheart.

Belonged to my Great grandfather, along with the
dividers. I keep the plane sharp enough to shave with.
Lapped on glass with rubbing compound.

Priceless.


----------



## JackC (May 24, 2008)

Slope heck, I fell off the cliff! Until USPS shows up I can honestly say I only have 37 planes,,,,

I gotta sickness,,,,,,:laughing:


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Type 11s are very good planes, actually up to 17, including the wartime planes all make great users once fettled.

RN


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

This morning under the Festivus pole, there was a brand spankin new Lee Valley LABP!!!!:thumbsup:

HELP ME!! I'M SL
I
P
P
I
N
G
:notworthy:


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I picked up the book PLANECRAFT from Woodcraft today for 11 bucks and it's interesting. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but its worth a look for those interested in antique planes.


 I have beeen reading " THE HANDPLANE BOOK" By Garrett Hack, and it has everything you (I) would need to know about planes. I also picked up "Working with handplanes" from FINE WOODWORKING, but I havent read it.


BTW, all those planes you guys posted are beautiful.
I really think its cool the ones whose history you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought I'd take some time to clean up the ol' planer. It cleaned up pretty nice. I can just imagine what it looked like when granddad bought it:smile:


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Jason W said:


> It cleaned up pretty nice. :smile:


Just like my ex wife......


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

And then there was three:laughing::thumbsup:
1)#7 type 4(1874-1884) jointer
2)#5 type 11(1910-1912)
3)LEE VALLEY LABP
Not a bad start, lol


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to build on the collection of planes I received from my grandfather and grandmother (antique collectors)... what are some things to look out for when buying a used plane, besides excessive rust?


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Justin,

Stanley's best planes, were the pre-war baileys and Bedrocks types between 1887 to late 1930s.

Any post-WWII planes like the four squares and handyman were of much lower quality as their predecessors. Other than the Frog difference between the Bedrocks and Baileys, the type 13 Baileys plane is the best plane in it's class. If you can afford an early Bedrock Flat or Round side plane, go ahead and take it, you won't regret it. I know - I have the whole collection.

FYI the best planes manufactured and on the market today in 2008 is the Bedrock type of the early days made by Lie-Nielsen and Lee Valley - Veritas. 

If your looking into used, early Stanley-Bailey planes, look for:

Rosewood handles (not painted),
"keyhole" type lever caps,
"V" type or "Sweethart" logos on the cutting iron,
2 or 3 patent dates stamps behind the frog,
solid cast frogs (no recesses),
3 piece lateral adjusters,
small 1" type brass depth adjuster,
solid cast Y depth adjuster,
no red, yellow or orange paint anywhere on the frog or lever cap,
no "Made in USA" stampings anywhere.
Other than these general factors makes it a rare - one-off -, or a later Stanley model type 15 and up. (types nos, went to 20 of today)

Note that you can get any of those planes with theses characteristics for no more than $20, other than some cleaning and some little fiddling. You can do wonders with a good antique Stanley plane.

If you're looking for just one plane, get a #5 Jack, if you like working with hand tools, you're second choice after that is a #7 Jointer plane. And the 3rd one, is a #4 Smoother.

G.luck

"plane" questions? I've got answers!

Pete


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

First of all, this forum is awesome. I'm glad I found it.

mpm - I've been interest in woodworking quite a while and have built two tables and a bookshelf over the last 5 years. That's it - otherwise I've been remodeling. I'm anxious to get home and see what types of hand planes I got from grandad. I know two are old wood-bodied planes, one being a moulding profile of some sort. I intend to use them, not just collect (for now)... I also have several hand planes that I've purchased, including a Lee Valley scrub plane, a recent stanley block plane (which actually worked out fairly well. I may take a picture of them tonight if I can find them all and post it up.


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pete,

I pulled out grandad's planes tonight. There is a Baily/Stanley #4 that looks to be from 1933-1941 based on the frog shape and patent placement.

There's also an L. Bailey with no number but it's very small - probably a number 2, but I couldn't fine the size. The chip breaker has "L. Bailey's Patent Dec 24, 1867" on it and the iron has "Stanley Rule & Level Company". The sole is 1.5 inches wide and about 5.75" long. I'll try and post some pictures. There's also a very small Craftsman and an old wooden plane that says R. Hildick. 

Pretty neat. The L. Bailey actually was in much better shape than the Stanley so I'm guessing that grandma bought it as an antique and kept it in the house instead of the barn with the rest of Papa's tools.


----------



## MF Poor (Jan 7, 2009)

Gotta take a few pictures when I have time...... My dad and grand dad were carpenters, my greatgrandfather on my moms side was a wheelright (sp) at the old Studabaker wagon works. I've got 43 of their planes from late '30's and older. Also have 15 more "newer" planes. My pride and joy is a Stanley compass plane. 

My best piece of advice if you're going to own and use hand planes...? Get a GOOD bench grinder, equip it with correct wheels, and learn the hows and whys of sharpening your own bits. This applies to chisels too. Learning how to sharpen, then using your work will teach you more about using a plane than any single thing I know of. And another $.02 worth of free advice? Get a cheap "throw-away" plane to learn on. You don't want to grind up a valuable antique.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

This weeks addition-
STANLEY #6 TYPE 6 (fore plane)


----------



## wouldheart (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, guys, newbie to this site but I participate in others.

I have a Stanley # 4, a #5 and a #6
Also a low angle and a standard block plane
The large and the three piece shoulder planes
The rebate (rabbet) plane
The Old Woman's Tooth
And two wooden ones I made, one flat bottomed and one convex.

I rarely use the #6 because it is good for edging a board and flattening a glue up slab, but not much else.

The shoulder planes don't see a lot of use, but the rabbet plane does.
The Old Woman's Tooth is for cleaning up dadoes. I don't do much anymore because I don't have space at home or access to a shop nowadays.

I'll post pictures of the planes, but not tonight.


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2009)

Been reading thru many threads like these and I dont fully understand what the fascination is with these antique planes. So they can't build them better 100+ years later, with all the technological advances? They build those minute quad core chips pretty good for CPUs!!
Someone please explain...:blink::blink:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ash, I'm going to assume you're not joking and aren't intentionally being sarcastic. The big thing is cost of materials is everything in today's manufacturing environment. Speed to produce and cost of raw materials are major impacts on profit. In a modern company, feeding the stockholders a steady stream of profit is the goal, not necessarily making the best product you can. As such, modern hand planes generally have slightly lower quality workmanship (speed) and inferior parts (quality materials) than items that were carefully made by hand by our grandparent's generation.

Some people will tell you that it has to do with outsourcing to China, and that it's just not "American quality", which is true to a very minor extent. I will tell you, however, that most of the tools I've seen made in China, especially hand tools, have lasted far longer than 100 years and they are still capable. (Granted, these were in China, not in the US manufactured for US companies.) I think the attitude of "Chinese manufactured means bad" is a remnant of the 70s and 80s (and possibly even early 90s) and it's not as valid as it used to be.


Now, on to the reason I was originally going to post here:
I found a link to this site on Craigslist and I'm thinking about going over to pick up a No. 7 plane and maybe a spokeshave and some bar clamps. Anyone have any suggestions on what to look for in these specific tools?

http://www.ilovewaterfront.net/sellingall/Sale on the Chesapeake/Tools.html

FrankP


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2009)

frankp said:


> Ash, I'm going to assume you're not joking and aren't intentionally being sarcastic. The big thing is cost of materials is everything in today's manufacturing environment. Speed to produce and cost of raw materials are major impacts on profit. In a modern company, feeding the stockholders a steady stream of profit is the goal, not necessarily making the best product you can. As such, modern hand planes generally have slightly lower quality workmanship (speed) and inferior parts (quality materials) than items that were carefully made by hand by our grandparent's generation.
> 
> Some people will tell you that it has to do with outsourcing to China, and that it's just not "American quality", which is true to a very minor extent. I will tell you, however, that most of the tools I've seen made in China, especially hand tools, have lasted far longer than 100 years and they are still capable. (Granted, these were in China, not in the US manufactured for US companies.) I think the attitude of "Chinese manufactured means bad" is a remnant of the 70s and 80s (and possibly even early 90s) and it's not as valid as it used to be.
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank!
That makes some sense. 
I was very serious when I asked that question.
Frankly, this is irritating to me. Instead of a model number and a store/website to go to; I have to search and be on the lookout for a chance lucking out on a nice vintage plane. 
I just wish, I didnt have 3 other hobbies, sucking on my finances; that I could just order all my hand tools from Lee Valley and be done with it!!!

Cheers! and Happy hunting!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ash said:


> Been reading thru many threads like these and I dont fully understand what the fascination is with these antique planes. So they can't build them better 100+ years later, with all the technological advances? They build those minute quad core chips pretty good for CPUs!!
> Someone please explain...:blink::blink:


Frank covered it well Ash. The new Lee Nielsen, Clifton, and Veritas planes (and others) are top notch, but fetch a premium. The newer budget planes made in India or China are made with modern profits for big corporations in mind, and you're not likely to get the same quality steel, brass, bronze, nickel, etc., especially on the less obvious components as you will with the older planes that are well regarded (not all are). You're also more likely to get better precision between the components on the older planes...there's a lot to the fit of the frog with the sole, and the cap iron, lever cap, etc. It's easy to overlook those aspects if you're not realy familiar with hand planes. 

Another benefit of the older planes is that many have already been flattened by a avid user at some point....something you're very likely to need to do with a new mid-budget plane made in China or India. Many of the older planes just need a little elbow grease and a sharpening. There's also a certain amount of satisfaction of giving a 40-80 year old plane a new home, and purpose again. Not mention that it's tough to describe the feeling of cleaning up an old plane made in 1928 (for example), and look back at a picture of the cars, houses, and lifestyles of the people when that plane was made, and wonder who used it and for what. There's zero history with a new plane...nodda. Old planes just seem to talk to me. :thumbsup:

Here's my 1928 Bailey 5-1/4 type 13:


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I gotta admit that doing something "old-school" with a tool thats 100 years old is just, just.....cool. It gets a hold of you and as corny as it sounds I agree with the previous poster who said it seemed like the tools talk to him. Its satisfying to use a tool that my grandfather could have actually used, or even bought at the turn of the last century.


Not to mention the lack of inhaled saw dust.:thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ash,

Don't convince yourself you have to spend a mint on collectors planes. You can buy new planes (at a reasonable price) from places like Woodcraft that are good tools. They will be even better tools when setup properly. Learn how to tune your tools (something I'm very guilty of not knowing) and you can make beautiful stuff with new tools just as well as the old ones. Hell, you could do like Daren does and make your own planes and just use commercial irons. He's started a few threads where he showed off his planes and they made me drool. Seriously, plane envy and I don't even consider myself someone who particularly likes hand planing.


----------



## Mick Turner (Sep 4, 2009)

JIMBETHYNAME said:


> This weeks addition-
> STANLEY #6 TYPE 6 (fore plane)


I have a #6 also....my favorite tool, It didn't come with Rosewood pieces though so I'll have to order some.

I found an old rusty Bailey #4 Smoother a couple months back, I cleaned it up and it looks the part now.


----------



## ronbooth (Feb 8, 2009)

*hand planes*

Ok Boys, you asked for it.
I`m finding it almost impossible to resist the temptation to top you all, so I won`t other than to add that you owe it to yourselves to check out Philip Marcou in New Zealand. 
Aahh , the wonders of the internet.-----
He not only restores the old bangers from farm-houses to a condition that they never ever knew in their previous lives, but does so at incredibly good prices which you can see on the New Zealand version of e-bay called Trademe.
Visit his website to see the Crown Jewels of smoothers and others at Marcou planes.
Good luck with all of your addictions `cos there is no remedy for this one.
Ron in Hobart:yes::laughing::smile:


----------



## givemeahammer (Jan 6, 2010)

Handyman said:


> Jimbethyname You are playing my song. I love old tools. I have 6 or 7 old planes. Every one is in great working order. You did good.


You couldn't say that any better, I too love the old tools. They seemed like they were built to last and very rarely I had them break on me in the middle of a job. These new tools these days have me a little worried, some of them are just cheap crap!!! They cost more but made with cheap material.....Bring back the good solid real tools!!


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

This is a neat thread. I never gave any thought to the plane that I have because its not an old wooden block plane. I assumed it was just a modern tool. I don't even know where I got it. Had it for probably 10-15 years. Probably found it in a box of junk from the curb or a garage sale.

Its a Stanley #4 and also has "Bailey" on the front. 1931-32 according to oldtools.com.

From what I have learned since being on woodworkingtalk.com, I am going to have a blast next summer at the garage sales looking for old wood working tools. Makes me wish there was a forum call "Vintage Tool Finds". Think about it:thumbsup:


----------



## oldschooltools (Jan 10, 2010)

justin2009 said:


> I'd like to build on the collection of planes I received from my grandfather and grandmother (antique collectors)... what are some things to look out for when buying a used plane, besides excessive rust?


Most things have been mentioned to look out for when buying second hand tools but one thing ive not seen any quote? the mouth make sure theres no chips around the mouth, plenty of good tools on the market and from dealers, but remember no matter what anyone says its how the plane feels and perfoms to you, a cane string and hook can catch a fish!!


----------



## ronbooth (Feb 8, 2009)

*hand planes WORLD`S BEST*

I see no-one has made any further reference to the Marcou planes from New Zealand.
Please treat yourself and go to Marcou Planes and check out his website.
Phil is a most affable bloke and has a genuine interest in the planes he makes. By the way he makes absolutely EVERY part of the plane body himself in his own workshop.
I have one of his smoothers and it is almost impossible to describe how secure I feel when I mess up a piece with another plane and still know that I can pull out the trusty Marcou and all will be well after it has smoothed out every problem.
It is almost infinitely adjustable with a degree of surety and repeatability that is unknown in the world of Stanley, Bailey or Norris.
Now there`s a claim that should set someone on fire.
Go to it boys:yes:


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

These handplanes are definetly addicting, lol.
Waiting to get rehabbed are:
#3
4 1/2
#5

I also have a L.V. scrub plane, L.V. apron plane, and more block planes than I know what to do with.
Thats not to mention the hand tools in general addiction I have seem to have acquired:laughing:
Anyone got any chisels they want to sell? lol!!!!!


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

*reconditioning*

I bought a new plane iron (blade), but it goes in an old, beaten #5 plane. I want to truly bring this plane back to its best.

I figure it needs the sole ground truly flat, and the sides truly square to the sole. I found a shop that says they'll do that for me. Is there more I should have them do? Are there ways to do this incorrectly (that I have to watch for)?


----------



## ronbooth (Feb 8, 2009)

*Plane Irons*

to David K, Just go to it and trust yourself. There is no "Magic" here, just perseverence, and you`ll be thrilled with the results.
I hate this when old timers used to tell me about how to do things by saying "just start and you will teach yourself along the way"
IT WORKS.
One renowned boatbuilder here in Hobart "Taught" me how to build a clinker dinghy by drawing in chalk on his bench , a stem and then a transom and said "Just put the planks in between".
In the end I loved every minute of putting that dinghy together and taught myself how to make the various types of overlap.
Of course I messed up here and there, but it was only the cost of a few raw materials and a bit of glue.
You can go out and buy perfection , but I prefer the fabulous results I get myself.

RB:smile:


----------

